# upgrade imac G5 20" version sans isight



## sclicer (22 Août 2012)

salut a tous.
Voilà je vais récupérer un ancien imac blanc de 20", un G5 donc PPC, la version sans isight.
le modèle est comme neuf.

Quelles modifications je peux lui apporter pour en faire une bonne station multimedia pour un ado sous léopard ? Dd, ram, etc... ?
Et question bonus : pourra-t-il faire tourner minnecraft.

Voilà je suis ouvert à tout conseil.


----------



## tsss (22 Août 2012)

Hello,

Il y'a 2 modèles G5 sans iSight, celui de aout 2004 -> mai 2005 et celui de mai 2005 à octobre 2005

Sur ces deux machines, tu pourras monter en ram à maxi 2 Go, sur le premier ddr pc-3200 et sur le second de la ddr2 pc2-4200.

Pour ce qui est du disque dur c'est du sata pour les 2, donc pas de soucis, en prendre un qui ne consomme pas trop, qui ne chauffe pas trop 

Pour le démontage et l'upgrade de ses pièces, c'est carrément faisable 

Sinon, je ne vois pas trop quoi upgrader en plus la dessus !

A savoir que ce sont des machines plutôt fragile, pb d'écran, d'alim ... mais bon, ça reste chouette


----------



## sclicer (28 Août 2012)

merci pour ton aide.
Pour la ram je suis limité à 2go ou 4go comme je peux trouver sur wikipedia ?

Merci


----------



## melaure (29 Août 2012)

La meilleure référence pour la RAM, c'est MacTracker, qui te donne les bonnes limites.

Pour les iMacs G5 c'est bien 2 Go, 2 x 1Go en fait. Les barrettes de 2 Go n'existent pas pour cette machine (sauf le modèle iSight qui lui prend de la 4200, mais n'a qu'un seul slot).

tss, les deux premiers modèles 20" sont en 3200, pas de 4200 sur le second


----------



## sclicer (29 Août 2012)

arf dommage.
Je te remercie, j'espère que SL tournera bien dessus.


----------



## lepetitpiero (29 Août 2012)

Snow Leopard... Que Nenni. SL c'est Mac à processeur Intel or le G5 c'est du PPC donc la limite pour cette Machine c'est Leopard. 10.5  Mais perso vu le modèle je me limiterais à Tiger 10.4 

Ah ouais au fait un DVD de Leoprd ça se négocie en occasion autour de 70 à 90&#8364;


----------



## melaure (30 Août 2012)

Leopard tourne sans soucis sur un G5, même sur les derniers G4 (comme mon PB G4 1.67).

Pour profiter des dernières versions PPC des softs, il vaut mieux Leopard.

Autre gros avantage : le partage d'écran dans iChat qui permet de s'entraider à distance. Indispensable aujourd'hui !


----------

